# Photographs from the Street



## Sidewinder (May 9, 2008)

Yesterday evening, I walked the city streets again, in search of a few good photographs. The following ones came out best in my opinion.

Street & Flowers:







Sebastian


----------



## Sidewinder (May 9, 2008)

Leave It To Memory Me:






Sebastian


----------



## Sidewinder (May 9, 2008)

A Sea Of Light:






Sebastian


----------



## Sidewinder (May 9, 2008)

Into The Evening:






Sebastian


----------



## Rachelsne (May 9, 2008)

On my monitor they seem a bit to dark.

Sea of light is my fave, I like the composition


----------



## Wyjid (May 9, 2008)

i don't care what people say. i love flowers in BW.


----------



## saltface (May 9, 2008)

The first one is the best. I think the last one would have been better if the people were more frozen by a quicker exposure (which probably wasn't possible, but I'm just saying) or blurred/removed by a much longer exposure...

...IMHO.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all your comments folks.

@Rachelsne: On my monitor (which I consider calibrated correctly) the photographs look just fine, I also checked on another monitor, where they also looked fine. But thanks for mentioning it, maybe I gotta revise my settings! 

@saltface: yep, you are right, I also considered this issue, it looks neither really blurred nor really sharp, but given the difficult lighting conditions, I had to work with what I got. Still I am pretty satisfied with the end result, the picture could have been better, though.


----------



## SpunkyKid (May 9, 2008)

The first one is really beautiful. Flowers look amazing in black and white. 

The last one interested me by the fact that the people in the photo weren't frozen. They're are moving, which I really like about the photo. It might just be me, but I really like that aspect.

All of these photographs are amazing by the way.


----------



## platano (May 9, 2008)

dude..   "Leave It To Memory Me:"  that shot is awesome to me..


----------



## Sidewinder (May 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot to both of you for your comments.
I really like, how everyone has their own favorite. 

- Sebastian


----------



## Roger (May 10, 2008)

I really like the first three and I would like the last if it wasn't for the halos around the post and the top of the building....it looks like a local contrast adjustment or burning in artifact. The shadowy nature of the shots communicates very well the time of day and the feeling of that time...a slightly warm spring afternoon.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 10, 2008)

Roger said:


> I really like the first three and I would like the last if it wasn't for the halos around the post and the top of the building....it looks like a local contrast adjustment or burning in artifact. The shadowy nature of the shots communicates very well the time of day and the feeling of that time...a slightly warm spring afternoon.



Thanks for the reply!
Indeed, the halos around the lamp post and the building seem to be burning in artifacts. At first, I was considering to edit them out, but eventually decided to leave them, they are not particularly nice, but it's just how the photograph came out and that's what I went with. 
Maybe, I'll make and edited version with the halos removed.


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2008)

They are all very dark for me too, but I assumed that was a style choice-- going more for halos rather than detail on subjects?  Anyway, the subject detail is mostly lost in the black.

I personally liked 2 and 3 a lot.  I love the flecks of whatever highlighted on 2.  Just kind of an interesting feature.


----------



## daluke09 (May 10, 2008)

I like "street & flowers" the best.  I think would have been a little better if there was not a car driving by behind the flowers.


----------



## SBlanca (May 10, 2008)

good shots, like them a lot i prefer B&W to be darker than lighter..

why didn't you do it all on one post though?


----------



## Sidewinder (May 10, 2008)

@manaheim: The photographs were taken in back light deliberately, I was indeed aiming more for the overall feel of the situations, not for details in the subjects. I  chose to go for a lot of contrast. I developed the photographs to be pretty dark, still they shouldn't appear too dark, at least they don't on my monitor, but they are all pretty low-key, that's true. 

@daluke9: interesting, how differently we perceive a picture, I actually loved the fact that there was a car going by in the background. I had a similar picture without a car, still I chose process the one that can be seen here now. 

@sblanca: I kinda thought that I'd go for one post per picture to seperate them a little bit.

Thanks for all of your comments and suggestions.

Sebastian


----------



## manaheim (May 10, 2008)

Sidewinder said:


> @manaheim: The photographs were taken in back light deliberately, I was indeed aiming more for the overall feel of the situations, not for details in the subjects. I chose to go for a lot of contrast. I developed the photographs to be pretty dark, still they shouldn't appear too dark, at least they don't on my monitor, but they are all pretty low-key, that's true. Sebastian


 
Based upon that, my guess is I'm seeing what I'm supposed to.  

Was just looking at the one with the man on the bench again, btw... really a very neat shot.  Almost sad... not sure.  It's neat.  It really makes me tihnk about what the guy is thinking, and I love the halo around him.  Very cool.


----------



## Harmony (May 11, 2008)

REALLY like 2 and 3. Definitely makes me think.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 11, 2008)

My own rule 
"If one uses a technique more than 3 times in a set of pictures, it becomes a crutch and gets boring.'


----------



## Sidewinder (May 11, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> My own rule
> "If one uses a technique more than 3 times in a set of pictures, it becomes a crutch and gets boring.'



Yeah, maybe, but I am just one picture above your self-imposed rule. 

But seriously, I would basically agree with you, but the light and the atmosphere were shouting for it...thanks for mentioning it, though.

Sebastian


----------



## doobs (May 11, 2008)

They look dark to me too :/


----------



## RebelTasha (May 12, 2008)

I like these they remind me of a few pictures I took with my Canon S3 which I have yet to beable to recreate with my Rebel.
Can you tell me what camera you used for these and if possible the Exif data...
Thankyou I'd be much obliged..


----------



## Sidewinder (May 12, 2008)

RebelTasha said:


> I like these they remind me of a few pictures I took with my Canon S3 which I have yet to beable to recreate with my Rebel.
> Can you tell me what camera you used for these and if possible the Exif data...
> Thankyou I'd be much obliged..



Just sent all the info to you!


----------

